# Tonka, our male Samoyed, is 5 years old today



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tonka - you are one beautiful guy


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONKA! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Happy Birthday Tonka!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Hope you have a wonderful day with lots of treats and belly rubs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tonka, you are such a gorgeous boy. I hope you have a wonderful day with your lovely family x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Sending wishes for a day full of fun and love 

Karen, how did you decide on the name Tonka?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! I love your white coat!


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy birthday Tonka! You are such a handsome boy! You look like a little piece of winter in summer


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 5th Birthday to Tonka!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy birthday,you snow flake!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Tonka.. He sure is a beauty!!!*


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tonka, you sweet, beautiful boy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 5th to you Tonka


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tonka, you are just as cute as ever !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awww!!!!*

Tonka says thank you to everyone!
Tonka and Tucker will have FROSTY PAWS tonight!!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Tonka! You sure are a handsome boy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 5th Birthday Tonka! You are one beautiful boy! Have fun eating Frosty Paws with Tucker.  

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

P.S. I seriously love the hat photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Tonka, hope you had fun celebrating your big day.

He's such a beautiful boy.


----------

